# exfoliate!



## ninahxd (Jun 20, 2006)

can anybody recommend me a decent price and quality product exfoliating ; and how often do you exfoliate? 8) thanks in advance! <3


----------



## ette (Jun 20, 2006)

I exfoliate 3 times a week with Lush's Mask of Magnaminty, you leave it on for 20 minutes and remove it in circular motions, causing the minty bits to exfoliate your face. Its awesome.
Another one I use 2-5 times a week is MAC Microfine Refinisher. My skin gets dry and flaky so this helps get rid of those flakes when they happen.
Both are relatively mild b/c I have a very sensitive face.
Hope to help


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jun 21, 2006)

St. Ives Apricot scrub is heaven sent. oh yes.  And usually I exfoliate every other day or every day, but I WOULD NOT recommend that for dry sensitive skin.


----------



## ninahxd (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replys ! I bought the st. ives apricot scrub & it works very well! =)
ette ; where do you buy the lushs mask of magnaminty? local drugstores like cvs, rite aid & eckerd?


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 22, 2006)

Lush is a specialty store - you can find out if there's one near you or order from their website at www.lush.com


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 22, 2006)

Originis Modern Friction is heaven sent... no joke... I love the smell... it's mild does a great job... and what you do is your rub it on dry and its such a paste it doesnt hurt or anything... then add a little water and it activates into a cleanser.... and then rinse and it's wonderful!

I also use MAC microfine refinisher which IS awesome for those little skin flakes... 

I use apricot scrub in the shower... i think i might exfoliate too much... i do it like 4 times a week


----------



## lara (Jun 22, 2006)

I use the MAC microfine refinisher on wet skin twice a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jut be careful not to over-exfoliate, though. It can over-stimulate the skin and lead to excess sebum production with the possibility of breakouts or red patches. I can tell when clients have over-scrubbed their faces prior to seeing me, especially on their foreheads - lots of tiny little raised bumps that aren't quite pimples, but textured and very uneven to the touch.


----------



## nicemeka (Jun 23, 2006)

LUSH- Mask of Magnaminty is a very good exfoilate. I try to use it 2x a week, leaves your skin feeling like a peppermint and clean.


----------



## aziza (Jun 28, 2006)

Good ol' baking soda! Mix it into a paste with water and do your thing. Gentle, effective, and cheap!


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

Another homemade scrub that I've used on girls I babysit when I do "spa" nights for them LOL is olive oil, honey, and sea salt. It leaves their skin really soft and pretty! I'm not sure though if it would break someone whose older than 8 out though LOL.


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 28, 2006)

I make a paste out of uncoated aspirin and spectrol jel and apply it as a mask. When it hardens, I wet my hands and gently scrub in circular motions with the bits of dissolved aspirin. 

I do this about 1 or twice a week. 

In the shower, I use Olay Thermal skin polisher or Clean & Clear Blackhead scrub.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 
_I make a paste out of uncoated aspirin and spectrol jel and apply it as a mask. When it hardens, I wet my hands and gently scrub in circular motions with the bits of dissolved aspirin. 

I do this about 1 or twice a week. 

In the shower, I use Olay Thermal skin polisher or Clean & Clear Blackhead scrub._

 

I swear my mam use to do something with like that with aspirin an her skin looks great!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 28, 2006)

I exfoliate 3 times a week MAC Microfine Refinisher. I wt my face and rub in gently in circular motion.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jun 28, 2006)

I use a BHA to exfoliate specifically Paulas choice I really like it, but its not like what you think of when you think Exfoliate lol

I REALLY want to try the Patricia Wexler line though I her all of her stuff and esp her exfoliator is AWESOME!


----------



## lovejam (Jun 28, 2006)

I use Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. Very gentle exfoliator that I use every night. My skin was always good to begin with, but the daily exfoliation made it that much better. It's brighter, if that makes any sense.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_I use Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. Very gentle exfoliator that I use every night. My skin was always good to begin with, but the daily exfoliation made it that much better. It's brighter, if that makes any sense._

 
me too. I LOVE IT!


----------



## alurabella (Jul 18, 2006)

BAking soda with water or aloe gel. Cheap, and WONDERFUL!


----------



## steponme (Aug 14, 2006)

St. Ives' scrub is a favorite. Oil of Olay's microderm/peel combo is also great. I do this 2x/week and it keeps my skin in good condition, which really helps with makeup application.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 19, 2006)

a washcloth and noxema...


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 19, 2006)

I am a Dermalogica lover also, on the drugstore end I hear good things about the oil of olay one but I have never used it. Im not to keen on apricot scrub it wreaks havoc on my skin for some reason.

The best thing to do is just try one, I personally dont like big granuals when looking for an exfoliator I look for really small and round scrubbies.


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

i use pond's exfoliator - basically a wand that vibrates.  i use it everyday but don't seem to show signs of over exfoliation (probably because this doesn't use granuals).


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

I use L'Oreal's home Microdermabrasion kit. It's cheap, comes with a post-treatment moisturizer and really gets the dead skin off. 

I always rant and rave about it!


----------

